# Where are you on the Weather Kubler-Ross Scale



## billski (Jan 4, 2012)

I smell a poll coming...

Denial
Anger
Bargaining
Depression
Acceptance


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 4, 2012)

billski said:


> I smell a poll coming...
> 
> Denial
> Anger
> ...



Acceptance for me.  Even with this crap I'm at 11 days.  I don't think that would have been possible back when I was a kid.  Even if it doesn't turn around (and I'm on the band wagon that says it will) there is skiing to be had.  Maybe not alot of variety but enough to "drill, drill, drill" on.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2012)

Acceptance for me... easier now... simply brutal nonetheless.


----------



## abc (Jan 4, 2012)

Acceptance for me. Zero days so far.

Hey, but I got 3 days of mtn biking in! Does that count?


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2012)

Probably in Depression


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 4, 2012)

Acceptance for me. I don't have a long ski history but as a lifelong fishermen I learned to roll with the punches. It's just when everyone (including friggin anoying radio DJ) raves about the great mild winter, I get a bit pi$$ed... I wish mounds of snow on them!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been at Acceptance for a long-time now, about three weeks ago when I realized my 1st day probably wouldn't come until after the first week of January (likely MLK weekend now).


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 4, 2012)

Depression, slowly rolling into acceptance. 
At this point I'm grateful for a the short spell of lower temperatures. I'm hoping for one of the local ponds to form an ice cover thick enough for skating. Black ice skating is almost as much of a treat for me as skiing fresh powder.
And seemingly, just as rare.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 5, 2012)

It's kind of hard to think about weather and skiing using a model that was designed to deal with terminal illness and severe tragedy.  I guess 'acceptance' is the only real answer since it's just plain 'ol reality.  

It's New England, it's weather, it's early season, we'll live.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> It's New England, it's weather,* it's early season, we'll live*.



I'm not so sure January 5th is really "early season", I'm putting you in the "Denial" camp.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 5, 2012)

Bumpsis said:


> Depression, slowly rolling into acceptance.
> At this point I'm grateful for a the short spell of lower temperatures. I'm hoping for one of the local ponds to form an ice cover thick enough for skating. Black ice skating is almost as much of a treat for me as skiing fresh powder.
> And seemingly, just as rare.



Agreed.  S NH ponds are about 3-4" now--marginally safe.  But just enough for the inaugural skate on my friend's rink last night that we've worked on since this summer--boards, backnetting, and lights.  Fast ice too!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 5, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not so sure January 5th is really "early season", I'm putting you in the "Denial" camp.



Definitional I guess.  I see the real season as Jan-March.  With Nov, Dec, and April and being unreliable bonuses.  Last year at this time we had a total reset.  It was hot and pouring for New Years weekend and the Mtns were set back to square one.  We came out of it great.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was at acceptance but have regressed back into depression.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've given up on winter and have started hoping for 80 degree beach days again.... where does that put me on the scale?!?!?

Seriously though, winter sucks without snow. Time to go freeze my ass off on my bike.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in Bargaining - I haven't been out yet this season, so I'm trying to make a deal with Ullr/Mother Nature for some serious snow over the next 2-3 months.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 5, 2012)

Depression..especially since i plow on the side... im just really bored


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 5, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> I was at acceptance but have regressed back into depression.



Up the alcohol consumption. That should help :wink:


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 5, 2012)

Acceptance.  We've had some really good years.  A bad one was bound to happen.  MTBing is still good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2012)

tarponhead said:


> Up the alcohol consumption. That should help :wink:


Whiskey does help in lack of snow months


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 5, 2012)

Denial...I just can't believe the voodoo lady would let us all down.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 5, 2012)

tarponhead said:


> It's just when everyone (including friggin anoying radio DJ and the) raves about the great mild winter, I get a bit pi$$ed... I wish mounds of snow on them!



sometimes I feel like the only one that thinks something is wrong w/ this weather...then I visit AZ and I feel a lil' better


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2012)

I left acceptance today. IM now off the chart!


----------



## Northernflight (Jan 5, 2012)

Still in denial over here, idk what you guys are talking about, I just was skiing in 6 inches of fresh snow at Cannon yesterday....nope those funky metal things attached to hoses had nothing to do with it.......


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 11, 2012)

billski said:


> I left acceptance today. IM now off the chart!



I am also off the chart. I will call it malaise, or doldrums.


----------



## hammer (Jan 24, 2012)

Think I'm starting to go into the acceptance phase...


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2012)

Back to denial as of Tuesday morning.


----------



## BMac (Jan 24, 2012)

Total acceptance.  It will never snow again and that's ok.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 24, 2012)

I never bargain with God when it comes to snow but I will get a bit angry if he doesn't follow through with my fervent prayers. I mention that snow is for the greater good, the over all economy depends on it and that I always help the old folks with shoveling (this is not bargaining because I actually enjoy shoveling snow). Then I slip quickly into depression because it does no good to be angry with God. He's got a lot on his plate right now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2012)

I long ago quit worrying about things i can't control . 

It is what it is -- this season isn't going to be about numbers but about time well spent out there with friends and family


----------



## legalskier (Jan 24, 2012)

billski said:


> I smell a poll coming...
> 
> Denial
> Anger
> ...



I move to amend your list to include "Grateful for snow making."  Snow making is the anti-depressant for seasons like this.


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> I long ago quit worrying about things i can't control .
> 
> It is what it is -- this season isn't going to be about numbers but about time well spent out there with friends and family



I'm still out skiing and having fun.  It's the damn weather we like to B*t** about!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2012)

The Single Chair weather guy is calling for possible RECORD HIGH TEMPERATURES next week throughout much of the east, AND it not getting cold again until perhaps the Superbowl.

If the above happens, I may slip back into "Depression".  

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 25, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Single Chair weather guy is calling for possible RECORD HIGH TEMPERATURES next week throughout much of the east, AND it not getting cold again until perhaps the Superbowl.
> 
> If the above happens, I may slip back into "Depression".
> 
> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


For what its worth he said the same thing for this week as well....it was warm but no record high temps. At the same time the way this winter is going I dont doubt it...uke:


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Single Chair weather guy is calling for possible RECORD HIGH TEMPERATURES next week throughout much of the east, AND it not getting cold again until perhaps the Superbowl.
> 
> If the above happens, I may slip back into "Depression".
> 
> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



It freaking felt like springtime today here in flatlandville.  The last of the plowed snow is melting, and the yards are all wet.  Oh Lord, let this not be the winter that wasn't!  I just buried myself in my work and didn't look out the window.  I had bemoaned that I am occupied with non-ski activities this weekend, but now it does not seem so bad.  I am also avoiding looking at AZ too much.   My colleague in Sacramento is celebrating the foot+ in Tahoe with stable, snow-preserving temps.  And the rockies are recovering...  Grrrr


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 25, 2012)

Even though I have 15 or 16 days now I think I'm still in depression, I just haven't reached acceptance yet.  When I went to sleep Monday night and there were still about 3" of snow in my yard and then woke up on Tuesday morning and there was nothing it was pretty depressing.  I just got in a couple of hours skiing on bulletproof snow, it's better than nothing.


----------



## farlep99 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was at acceptance and have slipped back into depression this week.  It was much easier to 'accept' the lack of snow & warmer temps in Dec/Jan.  In Jan/Feb??  Not so much


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe we should add another catagory to this poll and that would be Fantasy.  As I watch the Depression numbers soar, I refuse to give up.  The other day I had some free time and went back and read some of the TR's from the 2006/2007 season.  It really wasn't much different at that point in that season as it is today.  It wasn't until about 1/2 way through Feb that things started to get good.  The end (or backside) of that season was great.  I've been following the weather boards and while nothing is certain there does appear to be some hope over the horizon.  Am I crazy?, is this just a fantasy?, time will tell.  I would gladly take a replay of that 2nd half.  She may be warming up but I haven't heard the Fat Lady singing yet.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Jan 27, 2012)

farlep99 said:


> I was at acceptance and have slipped back into depression this week.  It was much easier to 'accept' the lack of snow & warmer temps in Dec/Jan.  In Jan/Feb??  Not so much


For the same reason, only I've slipped back even further. I'm ANGRY!

I have to keep reminding myself this is still January...


----------



## jack97 (Jan 27, 2012)

Acceptance..... It is what it is.

btw, I'm having a great time this season. I made it an effort to get to local places that make snow.  

I'm really enjoying the moguls at Sundown, the place rocks given what is out there. I might even try Butternut if the moguls hasn't been plowed flat.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2012)

From Accuweather tonight:



> *Look for a major storm coming out of the South later next week *followed by an immediate shift to much colder conditions.



Sadly it looks like it would only help far-north New England.   Plus, they've been pretty wrong this winter.  But hey, at least they've turned positive, and you know what they say about a broken clock......

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/first-major-storm-of-february/60811


----------



## abc (Jan 28, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Maybe we should add another catagory to this poll and that would be Fantasy.  As I watch the Depression numbers soar, I refuse to give up.  The other day I had some free time and went back and read some of the TR's from the 2006/2007 season.  It really wasn't much different at that point in that season as it is today.  It wasn't until about 1/2 way through Feb that things started to get good.  The end (or backside) of that season was great.  I've been following the weather boards and while nothing is certain there does appear to be some hope over the horizon.  Am I crazy?, is this just a fantasy?, time will tell.  I would gladly take a replay of that 2nd half.  She may be warming up but I haven't heard the Fat Lady singing yet.


I remembere 2007, which I lucked out on the Valentine's Day powder (heavy stuff, I remember). But even before that, I was able to had enjoy snow at Stowe. And had plans to go out west.

But this year, even out west is in a draught. So there's no escape to the depression, which is now turning to anger!


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope for a 2007-style recovery is fading fast...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

Snow in the Bronx today thats got to be a good sign of things to come.


----------

